# Attitude-rec`d 6days



## shahomy (Jun 11, 2013)

got my order in 6 days! ordered tues., 4th - rec`d mon., 10th

3 humboldt blue dream
3 humboldt train wreck


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Cheers! 

My first purchase, I my order came in 5 days! Was unreal!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats, gotta love me some trainwreck.


----------



## sawhse (Jun 11, 2013)

Just cut down some of that blue dream. Big producer. Love the samples I have smoked so far!


----------



## shahomy (Jun 11, 2013)

> Just cut down some of that blue dream. Big producer. Love the samples I have smoked so far!


thats what i been hearing...hence the order 



> Congrats, gotta love me some trainwreck.


yeah, it`s really good and big yield...just got done drying 6 train wreck plants...*38 OZ, HOLY CROW*, i`m only allowed 2.5 oz, so i had to throw away 35.5...happy garbage men?


----------

